# They are encouraging boat Vandalizm



## Stumpalump (Jul 26, 2018)

The extremist are praising this vandalism. Watch for copy cats around your local Waterways.

https://splinternews.com/all-hail-the-hero-who-set-betsy-devos-big-stupid-yacht-1827890509


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 26, 2018)

Used to be successful people were praised for their achievements. Now they are reviled. Crazy.


----------



## eshaw (Jul 27, 2018)

I agree with you that condoning vandalism isn't very smart. She may not be politically correct in everyone's eyes but that doesn't make it right either. What's that old saying that two wrongs don't make a right?


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 27, 2018)

Buying your way into an appointed position you're completely unqualified for never used to be considered an achievement.

Nonetheless loosing her behemoth yacht was a reckless and stupid move. That thing is more likely to damage other's property than it is itself, plus there's always the risk that it would collide with some other craft or somehow harm someone else.

Don't like the woman, protest at every legal opportunity as is your constitutional right - cross the line and put the public in danger, you're no better than her.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 27, 2018)

Once a few people start dying from actions like this, it will stop. Hopefully, the vandals will get a 2nd amendment lesson soon and serve as an example for the rest of the uncivil trash. I have no empathy for people that steal or destroy other peoples property. They can all die a horrible painful death as far as Im' concerned. No mercy.


----------



## overboard (Jul 27, 2018)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> I have no empathy for people that steal or destroy other peoples property. They can all die a horrible painful death as far as Im' concerned. No mercy.



X2, my same thoughts!


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 27, 2018)

It's called karma, couldn't have happened to a more deserving person


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 28, 2018)

*"Buying your way into an appointed position you're completely unqualified for never used to be considered an achievement.'*

Matter of opinion I suppose, but regardless I was referring to wealth, not politics.


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 28, 2018)

New River Rat said:


> It's called karma, couldn't have happened to a more deserving person


****************************************************************************

Please clarify your statement.

Roger


----------



## overboard (Jul 28, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> *"Buying your way into an appointed position you're completely unqualified for never used to be considered an achievement.'*
> Matter of opinion I suppose, but regardless I was referring to wealth, not politics.



Been happening for years, then there are those that climb to the top of the corporate ladder who are "achievers" and are incompetent at their top tier positions. If you aren't familiar with the term "Peter principal" look it up.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jul 28, 2018)

Back to the original point:

A loose yacht could have hurt an innocent person, so the issue was much more than just property damage.

A $10K repair bill is nothing but pocket change to rich folks.

If you don't like Betsy, don't buy Amway stuff.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 28, 2018)

overboard said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > *"Buying your way into an appointed position you're completely unqualified for never used to be considered an achievement.'*
> ...



Sure, I know about the Peter Principal. Very humorous and been around for years. Does it happen, sure. But I think it an exception to the rule in general. 

Well, I guess I have strayed pretty far from the topic, which I believe was about some knuckleheads "celebrating" vandalism.


----------



## jethro (Jul 30, 2018)

Someone is always going to have a different opinion of what another person does with their life. Advocating vandalism is just wrong.


----------



## surfman (Jul 31, 2018)

The people that do this kind of stuff don't care about anyone but themselves and would consider any injuries or deaths as simply collateral damage. These are nasty, vile people.


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 31, 2018)

GTS225 said:


> New River Rat said:
> 
> 
> > It's called karma, couldn't have happened to a more deserving person
> ...




She has crapped on public education system for the sake of padding her own pockets. Here's a bit from the Detroit Free Press. Yeah, yeah, another liberal rag with fake news.

President-elect Donald Trump has made a number of controversial cabinet nominations already. But none seems more inappropriate, or more contrary to reason, than his choice of DeVos to lead the Department of Education.

DeVos isn’t an educator, or an education leader. She’s not an expert in pedagogy or curriculum or school governance. In fact, she has no relevant credentials or experience for a job setting standards and guiding dollars for the nation’s public schools.

►Sept. 2016: DeVos family showers GOP with contributions after DPS vote
►June 2014: DeVos funded, pro-charter lobbying group shows its clout

She is, in essence, a lobbyist — someone who has used her extraordinary wealth to influence the conversation about education reform, and to bend that conversation to her ideological convictions despite the dearth of evidence supporting them.

For 20 years, the lobby her family bankrolls has propped up the billion-dollar charter school industry and insulated it from commonsense oversight, even as charter schools repeatedly failed to deliver on their promises to parents and children.

DeVos is a believer, and a powerful influence wielder for the special interest she has championed. But that doesn't make her the right pick to helm an entire arm of the federal government. Wealth should not buy a seat at the head of any policy-making table.


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 31, 2018)

New River Rat said:


> GTS225 said:
> 
> 
> > New River Rat said:
> ...


*******************************************************************************************

OK, she was a horribly poor choice for the post, and has no clue what she should do while she occupies it, but......that does NOT make it ok for ANYONE to attack any of her personal property like that. Whoever did this endangered EVERYONE on the water, and in every nearby marina, and it sounds as if you're encouraging the illegal actions.
Consider this.....how would you like it if any one of the members here stopped by your boat and "enlarged" your transom drain with a 3" hole saw, just because they disagree with you? 
The old saying, "Do unto others, as you would have others do unto you", is highly appropriate here.

Roger


----------



## turbotodd (Jul 31, 2018)

Never ceases to amaze me how STUPID people can be, and that's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Crazyboat (Jul 31, 2018)

While I doubt it applies to tin boats it's still encouraging crime. It's a sad state when a political point of view clouds your mind to the extent of fostering crime to make a point.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jul 31, 2018)

Just say no to anarchy


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm just saying here ill gotten gains became ill gotten gones. 
She (her family)screwed our kids, our future, so she could have entitlement. 
And FWIW, I never read where extremists were encouraging it. 
I'm certainly not, but it did happen to her, hence the use of the term "karma".


Brihadaranyaka Upanishad, 7th Century BCE

Now as a man is like this or like that,
according as he acts and according as he behaves, so will he be;
a man of good acts will become good, a man of bad acts, bad;
he becomes pure by pure deeds, bad by bad deeds;

And here they say that a person consists of desires,
and as is his desire, so is his will;
and as is his will, so is his deed;
and whatever deed he does, that he will reap.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 1, 2018)

The public school system is a failing monopoly.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 1, 2018)

Last week, a local public education administrator had the guts to tell our newspaper that part of the problem is "some parents don't know how to be parents". 

Amen.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 1, 2018)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Last week, a local public education administrator had the guts to tell our newspaper that part of the problem is "some parents don't know how to be parents".
> 
> Amen.




I wish he/she would move to my town. 

We have a prof at Fresno State saying she is glad Barbara Bush died and can't wait for the rest of the family to join. She still has a job -- I don't see anyone destroying her property. Though apparently some smart students have refused her classes.


----------



## the hammer (Aug 2, 2018)

You don't bugger with other people's feces.


----------

